# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Aparat stimulues për trurin e ushtarëve

## brooklyn2007

Ushtarët amerikanë në frontin e luftës prej vitesh po ndihmohen nga teknologjia nëpermjët aparaturave të ndryshme, por tashmë fillon një epokë e re për ta, pasi aparatura e shpikur do ndikojë në gjendjen e tyre mendore gjatë luftimeve.

Ideja është e thjeshtë; nëse cdo aspekt i ndjenjave njerëzore, perceptimit e emocioneve ndikohet nga truri, atëherë është e nevojshme që ky i fundit të stimulohet për të mbajtur sa më të përqëndruar ushtarin tek lufta.

Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency ka promovuar një aparaturë që i jep impulse trurit për të ulur ose rritur dozën e ankthit, për të ndier sa më pak dhimbje, për të qëndruar zgjuar dhe për të stabilizuar gjendjen psikike.

Ndoshta fjalia më e saktë për këtë aparaturë është kontroll i mendjes njerëzore në distancë. Rezultatet e testimit të kësaj aparature janë në fazën përfundimtare dhe shumë shpejt pritet që ajo të aplikohet në radhët e ushtrisë. 


http://www.top-channel.tv/artikull.p...2183&ref=onews

----------


## brooklyn2007

Keto shpikje te risjellin ne mendje filma fantastiko-shkencor te Hollivudit. Universal Soldier me Van Damin duket se i pershtatet mire kesaj shpikje te fundit. Si duket filma te tille nuk jane medeomos filma, por mund te jene edhe parapregatitje per njerezimin se cdo ti sjelle e ardhmja. Kush e ka rradhen tani per tu bere realitet, Terminatori?

----------


## Homer

Me kyt aparaturen i kan than ik e pjerdhu trunit lol

----------


## broken_smile

Nese eshte e vertete, keto jane eksperimente te rrezikshme. Akoma nuk njihen mire shume procese dhe funksione te sistemit nervor, jo me ta manipulojne ate sado qe teknologjia ka perparuar. Efektet anesore mund te rezultojne te paparashikueshme dhe te dalin jashte kontrollit. Edhe nese ia arrine qellimit, lindin shume probleme etike te cilet duhen perballuar.

----------

